# Another "Am I Earning Enough?" Thread!



## Marco76 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi,

I've just accepted a position in Abu Dhabi which is providing me with the following:

26,000AED per month
1 bed apartment plus 15,000AED furnishings allowance
Audi A4 or Honda CRV company car plus 1,000AED monthly fuel allowance
1 return flight home
Private medical insurance
25 (working days) holiday
Plus the opportunity to gain my professional qualifications and maybe an MBA

Based on a 5 day week.

Is this quite a reasonable lifestyle for a single bloke?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

yep as long as you are single and no kids


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Great package, go for it! they have provided you accom which is the killer - plus giving you a car, you are home free

good luck!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Can you lend ma a few Dirhams....


----------



## sydneysider (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey there ... just found your link. This site is a bit addictive! I must depart, but wanted to say thanks. And sounds like you scored yourself a great deal - WELL DONE!! You can buy me a drink LOL!


----------



## Marco76 (Sep 28, 2008)

Anytime!

I'll take you all out for a curry one night....


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

Marco76 said:


> Anytime!
> 
> I'll take you all out for a curry one night....



count me in! haha


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Marco76 said:


> Anytime!
> 
> I'll take you all out for a curry one night....


Ruby, ruby, ruby, ruby ....


----------



## prinks (Dec 8, 2010)

Am looking for a change and lemme know if the organization has any openings?




Marco76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just accepted a position in Abu Dhabi which is providing me with the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

30th october 2008, right around the recession i am sure they didn't have any openings even if you have a time machine


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Marco76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just accepted a position in Abu Dhabi which is providing me with the following:
> 
> ...


Rent in abu dhabi is more expensive compared to Dubai. See if you got a decent package for rental or you will end up living in a tough place far from work...and traffic here can get really bad


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

The thread is from two years ago. Like Jander suggests, even a time machine won't help.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Bump? LOL!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can someone please help Marco! He's been here two years and no one has yet to answer him


----------

